# MoonPig's Lanbox



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well, i'm modding again. This time it's a Lanbox. This isn't as extreme as MKMods' projects, but it'll be fun.

I'm looking to make an mATX rig that i'll later sell. I have all the initial stuff.

Specs:


> Thermaltake Lanbox
> Gigabyte GA-G31MX-S2
> 2 x 1GB Geil 800MHz
> EVGA nVidia 8800GTS 320MB
> ...



Now, as for what i'm doing:


> Spray Insides a new colour
> Touch up the scratches on the outside
> Cable Management
> New Windows (I'm thinking UV)
> New Fans



I want input, so let rip.

Oh, and thanks to:


> Th0rn0 - Motherboard and Case
> RL Mates - GFX, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro (Unsure if it'll fit yet), Coolermaster 460w
> Darknova - 80GB Maxtor
> Kyle2020 - Creative xtreme Soundblaster
> David Gilmour, RHCP, Muse and Daft Punk - Providing awesome tunes throughout this project



Pictures:
































Let's get this Mod started!


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Mind the beast of an 8800GTS (G80) doesnt get too hot in there.

Also why you doing it up and selling it on TPU 

Most guys here would do their won mods, I dont see many full builts get sold on here.

And what do you mean by UV Windows??


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Only an idea. I'll probably sell it locally.

I mean UV Plastic instead of the clear plastic on it now.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Look forward to seeing the mod, oh and you have to get a red led fan for the front. It looks so much like a robot mouth, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Lol, that's what i want, ideas.

I'm more bothered about the colour inside as i can get the spray tomorrow.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Black


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol, really? Hmmm... I could do that now.

What about the mobo tray, CD tray, HD tray and PSU tray?


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Everything black!!!


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Erm... ok... I'll give it some spraying now and see what it looks like. Gunna need some more primer andBlack though..


----------



## TheCrow (May 7, 2009)

Yep gotta be all black with red leds/uvs, that will look the dogs.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol ok then. Black it is.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Right, just spoke to the Mother and shes bringing me some Pimer and Gloss Black home with her. Spraying should be done by tomorrow.

I need UK links to some 60mm and 90mm Red LED Fans. And maybe a Red LED CPU Cooler (Low).


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 7, 2009)

AH I see you got the case then 

Glad it arrived in one piece. As a BTW, the Arctic Freezer 7 pro wont fit in that case with the power supply in. 

And 8800GTS's dont get too hot in there providing the airflow on the fans are alright.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Ah, looks like its a Zalman CPU Cooler then.

It's hard to find 60mm Led fans...


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Can you not buy a 60mm led fan and change the leds?

Or how about this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lot-of-2-60mm...hash=item180229302618&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Not sure they'll work.. 
I can't find 60mm LED fans, Red ones are miles away... lol.

I may put my HD4830 in, if i don't sell it.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Ok, everything got primer on it now. Nice weather, so it'll dry quickly and i can move it. Looks good already.


----------



## vega22 (May 7, 2009)

couldnt you mod the back plate so you can fit 80mm fans? im sure you could get those alot easier than 60mm ones, not that hard with a set of tin snips and a drill either (_edit_ if they fit that is).

i would also think about matching the colour of the handle and the front grill with maybe the mobo tray to give a contrast to the black.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Everything Black, then a red Mobotray (inc. back I/O and PCI slots), red handle and red LEDs?


----------



## MKmods (May 7, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

subscribed, no worries about the X-FI


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Kyle and Mark 

Ok, i have everything coated in black. First Coat. No taking any pictures yet. But i will when i get home from College tomorrow. (It looks really stealth...)


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 7, 2009)

I've subscribed purly because I want to see a decent mod on what was my case.

GG Moonpig!


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Note, it's all black in real life, that's just the flash. Just gave it some Laquer, should have it built for look tonight (I know it's Friday, but i cba).

Like my old 24/7 in the background. All custom spray  - ahhh memories.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 8, 2009)

Nice project. Subscribed.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm enjoying it too 

Has/Does anyone here Mountain Bike?


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7379/1000567r.jpg
> 
> Note, it's all black in real life, that's just the flash. Just gave it some Laquer, should have it built for look tonight (I know it's Friday, but i cba).
> 
> Like my old 24/7 in the background. All custom spray  - ahhh memories.



Looking good!

Whos is the jump/downhill bike in the background?


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

my old Park/dirt bike. Had some fun with that. 24"!


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Only 24" wheels, cute 

Dont want to go off topic, but this is the bike I have 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1350598&postcount=2725


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Hmmm Very XC. I was always Park/dirt and street. And 24" is alot better than 26" for them.. lol. 26" wont fit in my frame. I'll get a picture later tonight.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 8, 2009)

Subscribed
makes me want to do one myself cash permitting


----------



## _jM (May 8, 2009)

Looks like she's coming along just fine....


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Right, here's a picture for y'all.







I'll assemble it tomorrow morning, gunna give the lacquer some time. Note, i can't run it yet as i don't have a CPU cooler. Anyone got an intel one spare?


----------



## EiSFX (May 8, 2009)

Dude sweet looking work and sweet bike if you wern't so far away and selling it i would buy it right now


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 8, 2009)

Fucking Sweet!


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Right, here's a picture for y'all.
> 
> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9452/1000568p.jpg
> 
> I'll assemble it tomorrow morning, gunna give the lacquer some time. Note, i can't run it yet as i don't have a CPU cooler. Anyone got an intel one spare?



What kind of intel one? I'll be selling my Xigma S1283 and backplate very soon!


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

I need a Low Profile one. Something smaller than the beloved AC Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

That small! 

The Coolermaster Vortex 752 is a great low profile cooler.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

I'm thinking the Stock Intel one. This is an E2160 and no overclock.. So hardly any heat.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Inte...at-Sink-Fan-for-5-6-Celeron-Series-upto-38GHz

Dont think you are gonna beat that on price


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

I can if someone has one spare 

Just noticed abit of missing paint on the main body  - Gunna have to re-spray that... Tomorrow.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 9, 2009)

I have one spare. But I think its defective.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Well, if it works - i'm interested.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 9, 2009)

at a lan atm so cant see if it works when I get back.

But if memory serves, it works, but it cant cool a fridge. Dont keep your hopes up.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

haha, doesn't need to be powerful. Just needs to keep my going whilst i test etc.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 9, 2009)

I've got a spare stock intel CPU cooler if you want it.


----------



## _jM (May 9, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106114
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106069
Those 2 coolers WILL fit into that LanBox   Just look around on some UK sites

A little FYI, I have one of the BlueOrbs and they are a good cooler. Kept  my old Presscott @ 3.8  around 25c idle and 45 load. And TT shows it will fit on the site for that case.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Yea, with the looks of things - it's easier to get blue fans. CPU and 92mm wise. So i think it's a Black and Blue look.

Panther, how much?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2009)

hahaha , rally funny case i like it cute idea


----------



## MoonPig (May 11, 2009)

Ok, Update:

Got most of the case built. Got board and will be fitting the PSU tomorrow. I was considering taking the stock PSU fan out and putting a Blue one in.

Also, still looking for a low profile cooler. PM me.

Pictures will come tomorrow


----------



## BrooksyX (May 12, 2009)

That would be cool. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## PÿRÓ (May 25, 2009)

lmao 

Are you copying me by any chance 

edit...



MoonPig said:


> Also, still looking for a low profile cooler. PM me.



The TT MaxOrb will fit, bit of stuffing around though


----------



## MoonPig (May 25, 2009)

Bad news, i needed money for something so i've had to sell all of the rig, except the Thermaltake lanbox. 

Might start this again in a month or so. 

Sorry fellas. 

I will be showing a MediaCenter soon though. No real mod, but it should look very good.


----------

